# Bunny hunt bust!



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Headed out for a Whitetailed Jackrabbit hunt. Too much snow and drifts made the task difficult.

Other wildlife was abundant however. Saw several Porcupines.









This little bunny was not on the menu.









Doing our part.









And finally some success.









Boy them puppies are BIG!

CJ


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Kewel dude! Good to see a cold ****. :twisted:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a pretty neat picture of that porcupine. Looks cool with the red twigs.


----------

